# RBP or Piraya?????



## mikesbales (Aug 13, 2004)

OK i just got this little guy he's +- 5" and he was sold to me as a RB but he's got a much lighter orange color on his belly than similar RBs. Almost like that of a Piraya, but he has the shiny scales like a RB and somewhat unlike a Piraya. Thoughts?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

that is definitely 100% p. nattereri


----------



## stackbrickz (Feb 22, 2008)

Very nice healthy looking Red Belly
100% Def. Red Belly.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

red eye always means p. nattari, and a very nice one at that


----------



## mikesbales (Aug 13, 2004)

Great. Thanks for the quick replies!!!!!


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

def rbp


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

red for sure


----------



## PYRO ZOOTS (Aug 23, 2008)

red belly. you could tell by the red eye.


----------

